# ich höre immer ein Rauschen



## Vitei (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute

ich habe mir jetzt echtes SuSE Linux 8.2 installiert (davor hatte ich nur die 1-CD-Version aus der PC-Welt). Jetzt habe ich ein Riesenproblem: meine Soundkarte wurde erkannt, ich kann auch Mp3s abspielen aber es rauscht immer. Bei der PC-Welt-Version hatte ich die selben Einstellungen aber kein Rauschen.

Weiß einer Rat? Ich sterbe sonst ohne Musik^^

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Sway (5. Oktober 2003)

welche soundkarte hast du?


----------



## Vitei (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi Sway

Die Soundkarte wurde als SiS 7012 PCI Accelerator erkannt.

Sorry habs total vergessen zu erwähnen.

Gruß


----------



## Sway (5. Oktober 2003)

Nutzt du auch die Alsa treiber? 
Ich meine, die SIS 7012 braucht  snd-intel8x0 als passenden ALSA Treiber.

Hast du auch alle Regler richtig beim SoundMixer eingestellt?



Ich hab leider keine Erfahrungen mit den Configtools von Suse und ALSA hab ich selber auch ne benutzt. Vielleicht kann dir hier jemand bei den evtl vorzunehmenden Einstellungen zu helfen. Ansonsten durchsuch mal http://www.linuxforen.de


----------



## Vitei (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi Sway

Habe das Problem jetzt  gelöst. Und zwar indem ich bei KMix die Video-Spur stummgeschaltet habe. Was ist mit Video genau gemeint? Videos kann ich auch jetzt  abpspielen.

Gruß


----------

